# Book holder for treadmill



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I bought a plastic book holder that hangs over the controls of my treadmill, so I can read my Kindle while exercising. But the treadmill has a magnetic 'key' that has to be in position for the treadmill to work. Unfortunately, the key goes right in the middle of the display panel, and it sticks out so that the plastic book holder can't rest there evenly - and my Kindle falls off.

Anyone know if you can bypass the key for the treadmill - or any other solution? I'll do a lot more exercising if I can read while doing it!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

That would be freakin' nice to have some pre-built space for the book or kindle on the treadmill.  Would save me the uncomfortable holding of whatever I'm reading, and worrying about dropping the kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I bought a plastic book holder that hangs over the controls of my treadmill, so I can read my Kindle while exercising. But the treadmill has a magnetic 'key' that has to be in position for the treadmill to work. Unfortunately, the key goes right in the middle of the display panel, and it sticks out so that the plastic book holder can't rest there evenly - and my Kindle falls off.
> 
> Anyone know if you can bypass the key for the treadmill - or any other solution? I'll do a lot more exercising if I can read while doing it!


Given that your book holder is plastic, can you cut a hole for the key to stick through? And can the holder be a little to one side so that the hole & key would be off to one side so that the Kindle will sit to the side?

Can you put plastic or foam blocks on the back of the holder, on either side, so that the holder will straddle the key?

Betsy


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I would hold the Kindle, but this treadmill has workout arms that I want to use.

The book holder is pretty big - I've tried moving it off to the side, but it's uncomfortable for me and tends to fall off. I'd be afraid to try to cut a hole in it, cuz it's one piece of solid plastic and it might crack or something. But I will try attaching some foam to the sides - thanks for that suggestion, Betsy!

Since I'm the only person who uses the treadmill, I'd love to bypass the whole key thing, but I have no idea how.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aren't those keys a safety feature?  You're supposed to tether them to yourself so that if you fall, the treadmill will stop and your hair or clothing won't tangle up in it and... ?

If you're not concerned about that, you could get a hacksaw and cut off part of the key, leaving just enough to stick in the panel with just a bit sticking out.  Take a Sharpie and mark the key with it in the panel so that you can see how much to cut off.  Then cut just above the line, leaving enough sticking out so you can remove the key if you want to.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I wonder if you could do something like I did for my iPhone on my elliptical. I used the command 3m sticky tape and stuck a case to it. Give me a minute and I'll take some pictures.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Heather asked me to post her picture:


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Heather asked me to post her picture:


 

you're quick!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I plan on doing something similar for my kindle, but I haven't purchased a holder for it yet. Maybe I can do that this weekend.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Aren't those keys a safety feature? You're supposed to tether them to yourself so that if you fall, the treadmill will stop and your hair or clothing won't tangle up in it and... ?
> 
> If you're not concerned about that, you could get a hacksaw and cut off part of the key, leaving just enough to stick in the panel with just a bit sticking out. Take a Sharpie and mark the key with it in the panel so that you can see how much to cut off. Then cut just above the line, leaving enough sticking out so you can remove the key if you want to.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, it's a safety feature, and I've thought that it would be dumb to circumvent it.  But I gotta read! If I cut off part of the key, I won't be able to wear the lanyard, and without that I am circumventing the safety feature. I think I'm back to attaching foam pads...


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

You all are so clever!  The foam idea is a great one!  Heather, I'm stealing your iphone idea for my elliptical.

So here's a question that's OT.  You run on a treadmill.  What's the verb for what you do on an elliptical?  Exercise?  I keep wanting to say, "I'm going to go elliptical," but that just sounds wrong.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

to continue OT we call the elliptical the Iron Maidon as it sits in our livingroom
sylvia


----------

